# Photo Contest



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay guys an gals I have been wanting to have a photo contest for some time now on here so upload your favorite pics of your pigeons and me and a few other members on here will choose the best pics the dead line to upload your pics is the 20th We will pick the best ones you can get 1st 2nd 3rd or 
4th place. Hope to see some of your beautiful birds  Please post what breed your birds are Thanks


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

*contest*

Ok here's my entries:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17930&stc=1&d=1292299451

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17931&stc=1&d=1292299583


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Great looking birds


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure if this is worthy but here is my pic of one of my old homer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

great looking bird whats its ped


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I honestly don't know, LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how many pics can we post?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

as many as you want


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

here are some of my homers...


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

a couple of my birmingham rollers


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's one of my Red Saddle Cock's. American Fantail


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

And this is his mate. Red Saddle Hen. American Fantail


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

swift








horseman








saddle homer


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

homer


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Here are mine.


















http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy162/Prndprd/p4.jpg
http://i788.photobucket.com/albums/yy162/Prndprd/p5.jpg


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

West of England Tumbler...


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Bermingham Roller ...


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

boney what do u call those black and white pigeons with stockings on feet ???


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Nazmul said:


> boney what do u call those black and white pigeons with stockings on feet ???


Hi Nazmul,
its Lahore pigeons....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

.......................................................................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

.................................................................................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

.......................................................................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

.............................................................................


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> .......................................................................


I really love this picture........


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chromie said:


>


You captured an excellent pose  I love that shine on your healthy looking beauties 




spirit wings said:


> .................................................................................





spirit wings said:


> .......................................................................





spirit wings said:


> .............................................................................


Maddame (in the Italian accent) Thumbs up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful shots spiritwings. And beautiful birds.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are some pics of my figuritas.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> .................................................................................



This bird looks really nice! I wonder how they would come out mixed with a capuchine.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Good thing I don't get to choose, they all look like winners.
Dave


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful Birds Spiritwings!

Here's some of mine...just playing with the camera









"Greta" Homer


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Red Homer


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Spirit Wings and everybody, those are some GREAT shots! Made my day! I say they're all winners!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

is it a chick ???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep  Letting them hatch chickens and quail is my form of dummy eggs, haha.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow,what an idea......


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i wont be able to try that,bcoz i just have finches & budgerigars,other than pigeons....


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


>


Haaa haaa, I do remember this story


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty fantails! 


Since the parrot-like birds feed their babies the same as pigeons, would it be possible to have them foster each other?  I wouldn't ever try it of course (besides, I don't even have exotic birds, much less breed them), but the question just popped up in my head


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

HA..ha.....the eggs of these are two small for pigeons to even see!!! I will definitely try your idea,if i plan to keep some chicken/duck in future...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is hard to beat chicken chick and pigeon mommy.. and valencian fig... the white fig with that hibiscus.. is just one of the loveliest pictures of a pigeon I have ever seen!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, my mother is like a pro photographer and she took them when she visited me... i should take some classes, they are definately worth it to get nice pics.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)




----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ALL these pictures are just GREAT!!
I'm glad I'm not judging them either ....... No way I could pick just one


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

I know its gonna be hard they are all good looking birds


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

When does the judging begine?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh Aspen is such a beautiful fantail! I wish I had some just like that. Very pretty (and different) color 
Chessie is also very pretty. Actually, all of your fantails are!


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Don't Even Think Your Coming In Here*

No one is messin' with my woman...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Deadline is tomorrow at midnight so get your photos in guys they all look great so far its gonna be hard to choose


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Golden Princess*

This isn't a real good picture but she is my Golden Princess.

AU 08 CIRPC 705 Barless Brown "Golden Princess" descends from a barless family out of the lofts of D. Kuhn. Her sire descends out of "950" a Janssen / Vanhee who won 12 club diplomas 1st through 5th place from 100-400 miles between 1992-1994. Her dam "Golden Queen" is a barless brown descending out of "Dorian" a foundation cock for John Roun's family.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Long faced Tumbler Beards


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Nive looking birds copper


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

My favorite Racer from 1986... don't mind the mullet or the dirty sweat pants, I was working weeding the garden.... LOL...


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Here are some photos of Sophie, who may be the Most Spoiled Pigeon in the World  :


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

ok here a couple from me


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

and the second and third


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

'Sampson', My first fantail


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wolverine said:


> ok here a couple from me


OMG! Is that a Victoria Crowned Pigeon? If so, I am seriously GREEN WITH ENVY!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wolverine said:


> and the second and third


Beautiful birds again! Are the two in the second pic some type of exotic fruit dove or pigeon? Again, I am GREEN WITH ENVY!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh Aspen is such a beautiful fantail! I wish I had some just like that. Very pretty (and different) color
> Chessie is also very pretty. Actually, all of your fantails are!


Thanks, Becky! I love them all .. beautiful or not! I also have Pantera, the Postal Pigeon .. I gotta get him a mate and see what happens .. he isn't the finest example of an Indian Fantail, but he IS special because of his life and story AND he is HUGE. So, Becky, what color would you say Aspen is?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

nbdyuknow said:


> Here are some photos of Sophie, who may be the Most Spoiled Pigeon in the World  :


Yes, Sophie, you are definitely the most spoiled and probably the most loved pigeon in the world! Bless you and your humans!

Terry


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's some from my lofts.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Keith C. said:


> Here's some from my lofts.


Gorgeous birds! .. I'm particularly interested in what the colors of the 1st and 4th would be .. the other two are gorgeous also .. give us some details, please.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

mcox she is beautiful


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> OMG! Is that a Victoria Crowned Pigeon? If so, I am seriously GREEN WITH ENVY!
> 
> Terry


Sorry I didn't mean to mislead anyone...it is a Victoria Crown but not mine...it is a pic I took at Animal Kingdom,the Disney park. And the two friut doves are Imperial Pigeons at Discovery Cove. The N.Y. Flight however is mine. I read photo contest but missed the part about YOUR birds..lol. They are nice pics anyway.


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

so who won?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Chromie said:


>


Here is our first place winner






Nice Work


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Nice Work


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

blongboy said:


> swift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> And this is his mate. Red Saddle Hen. American Fantail









Great looking bird


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

To everyone I love all the pictuers they are really great looking birds I have a person I want to PM me an he is Blong Boy thanks


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations winners!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations!
ALL the pictures were GREAT! Beautiful birds


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

congrats everyone....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations everyone! Beautiful birds and great photos!

Terry


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I am confused as to who won?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ValencianFigs said:


> I am confused as to who won?


Look at the recent posts and scroll down a bit if needed .. you will see the ribbons awarded to the pictures.

Terry


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

awwe!! I missed this one! I was in a car accident (I'm ok!) and my husband broke his wrist in the driveway so we've been a little busy lately. Hope you do another contest!!!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh, sorry, I kind of got lost in the maize.... I LOVE THE EGYPTIAN SWIFT pic! I should get me some when I have room for them.


----------

